# OLD Slayer mit Fox F120



## eleflo (17. März 2009)

Stehe vor der Entscheidung, welche Gabel in mein Old Slayer rein soll - Fox Vanilla RL mit 130mm Federweg oder Fox F120RL mit 120mm Federweg...

Das Gewicht der F120 ist sehr verlockend, da ich mir ein "schnelles" All-Mountain aufbauen möchte.

Gibt es Erfahrung dazu oder Meinungen dazu. Die Geometrie sollte wohl durch den Zentimeter mehr oder weniger nicht entscheidend beeinflusst werden, oder?

Gruß,
eleflo


----------



## Jako (18. März 2009)

hi, ich bin das old slayer mit einer 130mm talas gefahren - ein absenken war praktisch nie nötig (auch bei richtig steilen passagen). da das old slayer aber auch bergab richtig spaß macht würde ich die 130er vanilla nehmen. ich fahre jetzt eine 140er vanilla im new slayer und bin total begeistert! also lieber coil als luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2009)

kann jako nur zustimmen!
stahl statt luft!

und wenn du 1cm mehr Federweg haben solltest, verschwindet davon ein Teil schon wieder im sag.
Also, bis 140mm habe ich keine bedenken.
geiles Bike!


----------



## eleflo (18. März 2009)

Danke sehr für Eure Einschätzung!

Viele Grüße,
eleflo


----------



## All-Mountain (20. März 2009)

Die Frage war ja aber 120 oder 130 Federweg und er will sich ein *schnelles = leichtes* All-Mountain aufbauen.

120mm im Slayer ist sicherlich gut fahrbar, da z. B. im 2005er Jahrgang das Slayer 30 serienmäßig mit einer 120mm Marzocchi bestückt wurde. Die Jahre zuvor waren generell 125er-Gabeln Standart.

Luft ist, wenn man auf das Gewicht schaut, sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Bei Fox ist die Endprogrogression (oft eine Schwäche der Luftgabel) auch noch ganz ok. Feder spricht sicherlich feinfühliger an, aber das musst Du Dir halt mit einigen Gramm Mehrgewicht erkaufen. 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr mein Slayer auf 12,5 Kg (mit einer TALAS RLC) aufgebaut. Da wäre aber noch genug "Leichtbaupotential" drin gewesen um das Bike unter die 12 kg zu kriegen.


----------

